# How much should spaying cost????



## dicee (May 6, 2004)

O.k. you experts. Today I called the vet I had a consultation with about taking Barbie in to have her spayed. Blood work 59.00, Spaying 250.00, something else 196.00, then 40 to 70 dollars for anesthesia. That's almost $600.00 :tongue9: . I called my regular vet and it's 131.00 flat rate. What you guys think? I don't want to be a cheapo for something like this, but I have her scheduled for my regular vet on Thursday (the 131.00), they have done the Yorkies I had. I would sure appreciate your imput. thanks. :scratch:


----------



## quikdog (May 16, 2004)

WOW, $600 sounds a bit high...I thought that the last surgery that I had was high (Riley had his hernia repaired)-it cost $250. What I really hated was when the vet told me it was only a 15 minute procedure...Yow :shock: ...I would like to make that kind of money...maybe I am in the wrong profession.  
If it were me I would have my regular vet do the spay, they know you and you know them. And it is less than one-third of the other vet...Don't they all take the same care, use the same anesthesia, use the same stitches, etc. But I guess, if you have a new building, a lot of people on staff, it adds up and someone has to foot the bill.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

In FL, neuters are usually about $90 and spays are usually around $130 plus $40 for bloodwork which is optional if they are under 7 years old. I think $600 is way too much. Usually the anesthesia price is wrapped into the total price.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That sounds ridiculously high. I called around for my sister's dog and around here they give a flat fee and then and $10 more per 10 pounds. The flat fees are between $50.00-$120.00 for up to 50 pounds and $20-$30 more if they are in heat. I guess it just matters where you go. I'd go with the $131.00. :thumbleft:


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

they are charging us $89 for zoey because they go by weight. 

we didn't ask how much the anesthesia or blood work is though. and she might have to have 2 canine teeth pulled too... which is extra. 

$600.... i cannot believe that. that is just an insane amount of money to spay such a tiny dog!!!


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

I just had Lola Spayed yesterday. My grand total was $230.00

She was spayed
She got her last set of shots(and rabies w/tag)
She got Heartworm medicine for 6 months
She got microchiped
She also had a bump on her head that they had to scrape and anylize(it was nothing, just a bump from something)

Hope this helps.  
I will also tell you that I had my last dog spayed at the Humane Society for $40 and that included a microchip. (they also ask for a donation, but it isn't required) I didn't go this route this time, because it is too far away from my house.


----------



## dicee (May 6, 2004)

Wow you guys! thanks for the info.

I called a neighbor and talked to her about it too. She said 600 was criminal and that he was taking advantage of those that love their dogs. I made an appointment for next week. I just didn't want to be a cheap skate when it comes to Barbie.

How is little Lola? Is she doing good? Give her kisses from us. :love9:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I just took Ginger into the vet today

Spay (including all blood tests, pus-ox, anestesia, and post op meds) $190.00
Microchip: $38.00
Dental(including floride treatment, cleaning, and extraction of leftover baby teeth): $50.00

So after ALL of that it will probably be around $300.00 give or take, but thats after ALL of the above. Just a spay is around $200 and that includes all the bloodwork, the monitoring during the surgery, any pain meds, and the anestisia. Any post op appointments are free and they use disovable stitches that are internal (yay!)

My costs is half of your and I am getting the works done. Find another vet :wink: Just make sure you ask questions like "are all the pre-op tests included", etc.....

Hope this helps

-Jessica


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I paid $85 for kemo and girls are more but THAT IS A CRIME!!! :evil:


----------



## MY3SONS (Jul 28, 2004)

I just mande an apt for nemo to have him fixed hes a boy though. ibe place was like 100$ and another was only 50. I went with the 50 place becouse I know them my cat goes there and a few friends also do. thats pretty cheap around here. alos his rabies shot is 15$ and heartworm med 2$ a month and 29$ to be chiped.


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

I know you already have an appointment with your regular vet for the spay, at a fraction of the cost. BUT... If I were you, I would call back the other vet and ask him why it is that he charged so much more than anyone else around. Perhaps he does not know he is over charging, or him might be adding in other things you were not told of... I myself would just want to know what they had to say about it and why the price is so much higher than anyone else. JMHO


MD


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

Dicee, thanks for asking about Lola, she is doing so great, we have to watch her jumping off couches and running down the stairs!! It is so hard to watch her that close!!! To tell you the truth, I think her pain medication makes her HYPER, more than drowsy!! I had to put her to bed early last night, she started to drive us nuts!! :shock: I felt bad on the first day however, cuz she was numb and was going potty inside and it really seemed to be on accident, plus when she would try to poop outside, she couldn't. Next day, back to normal.
Jessica, how is Ginger doing?? Hope she is doing well. Hey I noticed you said she got invisible stitches(I think that is what they are called). We have regular ones and have to have them removed on Monday. I like how yours was done better!!


----------



## MY3SONS (Jul 28, 2004)

MammaDog said:


> I know you already have an appointment with your regular vet for the spay, at a fraction of the cost. BUT... If I were you, I would call back the other vet and ask him why it is that he charged so much more than anyone else around. Perhaps he does not know he is over charging, or him might be adding in other things you were not told of... I myself would just want to know what they had to say about it and why the price is so much higher than anyone else. JMHO
> 
> 
> MD


 they arent just cheaper than one vet here they are compared to all the vets. We have tons to chose from. I dont know why but i do feel safe with him there cause ive had 2 cats there b4 to be declawed ect. And I also have s few friends that go there as well. But I think when I go monday I will ask them why they are so cheap copmpared to all other vets. I will let you know what they say when I take him. Im curious too


----------



## pammyszoo (Sep 2, 2004)

Definitely high. Here they run $100 to about $160 and that includes pain relievers to take home so they don't have to suffer from post-surgical pain.

Hugs to your baby for her operation .....


----------

